# 1996 Nissan sentra with ga15de engine TpS sensor adjustment



## mitra (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys I installed a new tps sensor on my throttle body and I was told I had to adjust it to a specific voltage for it to function properly so does anyone know the factory specified voltage at idle for the 1996 Nissan sentra??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan put out a revised TPS procedure per technical service bulletin #NTB99-053b. I would suggest you obtain a copy of the bulletin. You can Google search for it, or download it from the Knowledge Base in .pdf form from NissanHelp.com. You'll need to register in order to use their knowledge base.


----------



## mitra (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks but I noticed on the revised adjustment those tps sensors has two connectors where as mine only has one connector is there a simpler way to go about adjusting it using a volt meter??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just noticed this is for a GA15DE, which would mean this is a not a US model. My bad. Without knowing what type of sensor you have, I can't say. Most TPS's register about 0.4-0.5 volts at idle (engine warmed up). If it's a throttle closed position switch, it would need to be checked with an ohm meter.


----------



## mitra (Apr 10, 2013)

So would it be OK to calibrate the sensor to .45 volts at idle??


----------

